

UPS.com Down/Issues? - cycnusx
http://www.ups.com/
Anyone else getting the below?<p>An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #102.
Or when one does get through, all the Languages are English or Spanish, regardless of country.
======
cycnusx
I receive an error:

Reference #102.xxxxx.xxxx.xxxxxx

Or, if it does load, all of the countries have English as their language, and
one cannot get past there.

------
cycnusx
Got through and their site does say they are experiencing technical issues
with UPS Online customer systems.

